# Dealing with S.A. When Trying to Find a Job



## TheGoodByeGirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to ask for some advice... I really want/need a job but I'm afraid of actually going into a place and asking for a job application. I'm afraid of what they'll think when they see me, what they'll think when they see my resume and I think really, I'm just over thinking it but still, I can't get these thoughts out of my mind. I'm just really scared. But I know I need to find a job and I really want one. I don't want to depend on my parents anymore and I'm overdue for a job. So my question is, how do I put aside this nervousness I get and find a job?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well just decide where to go and just go ask if theyre hiring. They arent going to look bad upon you or study your resume that bad. They arent going to think anything bad of you at all. and try not to be to scared. We re all scared though


----------



## Benchco (Dec 28, 2011)

I know firsthand just how difficult it can be trying to find a job dealing with SA ,. With all the worries/thoughts/images etc .. Remember,. These are " symptoms" of SA,.. They will continue to happen EVERY TIME you have something to do that involves other people,. You MUST challenge theses thoughts,. Allow them to come to you,. But, learn to ignore them, don't give them much attention. I know this is easier said than done,. But you have to start " practicing" this,. And know that you have enough self-love that no matter what others think of you,. That it does not matter,. Or how you may look at any given time. Your self-love has to be genuine,.and strong to overcome your worries of how of what others may see or feel about you. I hope this helps you a little in some way.. Best of luck to u .


----------



## jmhfl7 (Feb 26, 2012)

*To BEAT ANXIETY >>>>*



TheGoodByeGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to ask for some advice... I really want/need a job but I'm afraid of actually going into a place and asking for a job application. I'm afraid of what they'll think when they see me, what they'll think when they see my resume and I think really, I'm just over thinking it but still, I can't get these thoughts out of my mind. I'm just really scared. But I know I need to find a job and I really want one. I don't want to depend on my parents anymore and I'm overdue for a job. So my question is, how do I put aside this nervousness I get and find a job?


See this video, I use this technique often. 



Also, medication works when all else fails... I like Clonazepam... Makes all anxiety go away in 45 min.


----------



## da10267 (Nov 25, 2012)

jmhfl7 said:


> See this video, I use this technique often.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, medication works when all else fails... I like Clonazepam... Makes all anxiety go away in 45 min.


thanks so much for linking this vid! i found it reaaallyyy interesting and i believe it will help me! THANKS!


----------



## Xxbox4lifeX (Mar 22, 2013)

Ill have a look at the vid, *personally* I cant bring myself to take meds (though i did try alcohol in my college days, too expensive) because it would be something I have to do for the rest of my life.


----------



## blackangel (Mar 23, 2013)

The hardest thing is keeping the job, I find.


----------



## xmetal05 (Feb 25, 2013)

funeralmoon said:


> The hardest thing is keeping the job, I find.


Welcome to America circa 2013.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

It can be rough to find a job.

You should try applying to places online. If a store is big enough to have it's own website odds are you can apply on there. 

As far as the interview goes, just be honest with them and tell them you're able to adapt quickly and learn what they want you to do. They don't expect everyone to have tons of experience.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

TheGoodByeGirl said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to ask for some advice... I really want/need a job but I'm afraid of actually going into a place and asking for a job application. I'm afraid of what they'll think when they see me, what they'll think when they see my resume and I think really, I'm just over thinking it but still, I can't get these thoughts out of my mind. I'm just really scared. But I know I need to find a job and I really want one. I don't want to depend on my parents anymore and I'm overdue for a job. So my question is, how do I put aside this nervousness I get and find a job?


I have this fear too; I simply cannot walk into a store or a place and ask if they are hiring. It's too nerve wracking. You can do what I did: apply online or mail in resume/job application. I applied online for a retail job, got called in, and passed the interview. I applied through mail for my state job (application was available to print online) and same thing, got called in and passed the interview. It's gonna limit the types of jobs you can get but I still got what I wanted. If you'd rather walk in, maybe go to a restaurant or store or place that you often go and is familiar with and ask them. It's good to apply to places you've known before; that way, you can tell them that you had always liked them and wanted to work there. Nervousness is gonna fade though once you start to get things rolling--ie. get called in for interviews/talking to strangers, etc. It does get easier with more experience. Good luck...


----------



## TheGoodByeGirl (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone, thanks so much for your replies. To be honest, I'm still scared to go in person. I have tried applying online to so many jobs but have been turned down or never contacted. =/


----------



## Aslan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey! I have this problem. Actually I'm going through it now. 

For the past few months I've been applying online since the thought of going in store frightens me. But I have recently run out of places to apply to online, so I'm left with no other option other than go in physically.

My thought process while asking for applications/handing out resumes is thinking about what people think when I walk in wanting a job, like "look at that girl, she wants a job here, we aren't even hiring so she's coming in for no reason" like they're just automatically rejecting me in their minds even though they are only low staff like cashiers or customer service people.

Last night I asked my friend to come with me to hand out resumes. We went today and I am so thankful that she did. It made it so much easier having someone there with you to talk with as you walk in.

If you have no friends to help you, maybe get a family member. Just say that you're nervous and having someone there will help you.

Applying in person will get you a lot more interviews too since a lot of places don't have online applications and even when they do, they will look at physical copies first.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

i just got a new job, i was nervous during the interview, but got it. just keep trying even if you're nervous.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

A lot of places let you apply online now; you just give them your resume electronically. The interview process could be scary, but the hiring people understand that most people are a bit freaked out by interviews, and factor that in. It's totally possible for people with anxiety to get jobs! It's challenging and scary, but you can.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

I know what you mean; I hate even asking for a special order at fast food places. I've been unsuccessfully applying for jobs online for a few months and yesterday _finally_ went into a bunch of places and got applications/gave resumes. The person at the first place was rude and it was horrible but it did get much easier each time. Most of the people actually become more friendly when you ask that (mayve they see as a potential co-worker not just another customer they'll never see again?)

Plus at least if they say there aren't any positions but they'll hold onto your resume just incase; you know where you stand. It's so disheartening applying online and never hearing back.


----------

